# Automator



## magoule (25 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'essaie de faire un programme simple: sélectionner un fishier dans le finder, et l'envoyer par mail...

or voilà ce qui s'affiche: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Que puis-je faire ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2008)

Sinon
le freeware quicksilver a ca par defaut
( QS es un chercheur + actions de routine ( ouvrir copier envoyer par Mail etc )

il peut 
 soit  préparer un message au contact avec le fichier en pj 
ou
l'envoyer directement  tout seul





voir le gros fil dédié


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Décembre 2008)

Encore plus simple et plus Mac OS X : tu prends le dossier et tu le balances sur l'icône de Mail dans le Dock.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2008)

naan , c'est fatiguant


----------

